# cyprimaniacs Cypripedium montanum colonies



## cyprimaniac (May 13, 2011)

multiple growths just opening flowers.
in the first pic two stems double flower 
and one stem triple flower. 

*Cypripedium montanum clump No.1*






*Cypripedium montanum clump No.2* 






enjoy


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2011)

Great! How long have you grown these?


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2011)

Great plants. 
Nice Photo
and very good job done.
Like them.


----------



## cnycharles (May 13, 2011)

nice growing and nice flowers. they sort of look like stretched candidum flowers


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2011)

Where are you located!?


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2011)

WOW!!! Wonderful!!!


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 14, 2011)

Stunning blooms! Very nice.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 14, 2011)

I'd like to add that it takes a high level skill to grow this species so well from seed. Congrats on that achievement Dieter.


----------



## gerhard (May 15, 2011)

Very nice montanums indeed. Tom I don't read anywhere in Dieter's post that he raised those montanums from seed. Nor do I read anywhere that those montanum are growing in Dieter's garden or are in fact his. Dieter just posted some nice montanum pics. Maybe Dieter can explain the status of those montanum plants.
Gerhard


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2011)

well, from his title it sort of appears that he is inferring ownership, though he may just be claiming ownership of the photographs!  of course that could be reading too much into something written in english by someone whose first language isn't english possibly


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful montanum, Dieter! 

That is a species that does not like conditions on the East Coast of the US. Just too hot during the summer here!

Ron


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2011)

gerhard said:


> Very nice montanums indeed. Tom I don't read anywhere in Dieter's post that he raised those montanums from seed. Nor do I read anywhere that those montanum are growing in Dieter's garden or are in fact his. Dieter just posted some nice montanum pics. Maybe Dieter can explain the status of those montanum plants.
> Gerhard



Insider information perhaps? I hope the OIC (Orchid Information Commission) doesn't bust me :rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (May 19, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Insider information perhaps? I hope the OIC (Orchid Information Commission) doesn't bust me :rollhappy:



We have to wait till he will answer is since some days in holiday, 
this is why he did not answer


----------



## Hakone (May 19, 2011)

http://forum.garten-pur.de/Stauden-24/Cypripedien-und-andere-Garteno-1412_975A.htm

*Answer #981* to: 13.05.2011 - 14:11: 09 o'clock


meine beiden kleinen kolonien von = my two small colonies of


----------



## Marc (May 19, 2011)

Hakone said:


> http://forum.garten-pur.de/Stauden-24/Cypripedien-und-andere-Garteno-1412_975A.htm
> 
> *Answer #981* to: 13.05.2011 - 14:11: 09 o'clock
> 
> ...



Nice find Sherlock :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 21, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> well, from his title it sort of appears that he is inferring ownership, though he may just be claiming ownership of the photographs!  of course that could be reading too much into something written in english by someone whose first language isn't english possibly




OK,
I can also write in german if you think you understand better..................
but I estimate my english is better than your german. 


I can assure you all, that these montanums are seedgrown, 
and are still growing on my own property.

some friends of mine here in the forum know that these are my own plants, 
and some persons already got pollinums for breeding efforts.

AND one flowers each from the two different clones were crosspollinated
to assure next seedling generation 

BE JEALOUS OF ME, I LOVE IT.....................


----------



## Hakone (May 21, 2011)

gerhard said:


> Very nice montanums indeed. Tom I don't read anywhere in Dieter's post that he raised those montanums from seed. Nor do I read anywhere that those montanum are growing in Dieter's garden or are in fact his. Dieter just posted some nice montanum pics. Maybe Dieter can explain the status of those montanum plants.
> Gerhard



Dear Gerhard,

you mean : to adorn oneself with borrowed plumes ? Why ?:sob:


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 28, 2011)

hey, 
the Cyp. montanum 3 flower stem,
flower fully open now 






enjoy


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2011)

Nice conservation effect Dude!


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2011)

by the way, the pollinum of dieters plants were great. 
And it looks like they start nice seedpots.....

So lets wait what comes up next.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2011)

Unbelievable! Well done.


----------

